
Antisurveillance clothes foil cameras by making you look like a car - GFischer
https://www.cnet.com/news/anti-surveillance-clothes-foil-cameras-by-making-you-look-like-a-car/
======
devoply
Sir are you classified as a human? Negative, I am a meat popsicle.

